# Teich mit Brunnenwasser



## Speedy 1.0 (7. Aug. 2011)

Guten Morgen!
Nachdem ich in meinem Teich einen enormen Wasserverlust habe (ca. 5cm pro Tag ~300 liter/Tag) bin ich am überlgen ob ich den Teich mit Brunnenwasser auffüllen soll?! 
Der enorme Wasserverlust ist bei mir ("hoffe" ich zumindest) dadurch bedingt, das der Teich den ganzen Tag der prallen Sonne ausgesetzt ist, ständig wind bei uns geht, relativ hohe luftfeuchtigkeit und dazu Ufermatten die wasser raussaugen, da dort leider baubedingt kein Platz mehr für eine Kapilarsperre ist...) -> oder denkt ihr ich habe ein Loch in der folie :shock ???

So jetzt zum Brunnenwasser: Wir hatten den Brunnen bis heute noch nicht in Betrieb (steht also schon ca. 20 Jahre still). Heute gehe ich aber mal zu meinem Nachbarn um das Brunnenwasser zu testen. Auf welche werte muss ich denn bei Brunnenwasser besonders achten? Und zur Teichbefüllung ist es ja ca. so gut wie Regenwasser und somit besser als leitungswasser oder? 

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## sprinter616 (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Morgen Oli!

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Brunnenwasser sehr weich!!!

Aber ich würde die ganze Palette(PH,GH,KH,NO2,NO3) Testen!!!

Und ich denke du wirst ums aufhärten nicht drum herum kommen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

hallo,
unser Leitungswasser ist dafür extrem hart^^ -> GH: <30
was ist eigentlich der nachteil wenn es so weich ist?

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Sveni (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Oli,

300l / Tag halte ich für etwas viel Verdunstung. Das sind in deinem Fall über 10% des Teichinhaltes / Tag.
Hier liegt sicher ein anderes Problem vor, welches es unbedingt zu suchen/lösen gilt.

Bei den Werten vom Brunnenwasser muß/sollte man die gleichen Werte wie im Teich testen.
PH / GH / KH / NO2 / NO3 / °C .
Wichtig sind auch die Phosphat-Werte. Nicht, das du deinen Teich mit dem Brunnenwasser düngst!!!
Wenn das Wasser in Ordnung ist, empfehle ich, dies über den Filter in den Teich zu schicken.
Bitte bedenken..... zu viel Frischwasser ist nicht unbedingt gut für Teichbiologie und Fische.
Es sei denn, du hast Forellen

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Speedy, das nützt überhaupt nichts, wenn Du das Brunnenwasser beim Nachbarn testest ! Wenn Eure Brunnen in verschiedenen Tiefen sind, kann duch die Beschaffenheit der Erdschichten  die Wasserqualität bei Dir schon wieder ganz anders sein. Wenn Du einen vielleicht sechs Meter tiefen Brunnen hast, zieht der Oberflächenwasser,da kommt es auf Deine Umgebung an ( gedüngte Felder, Wiesen etc. ) Ist Dein Brunnen tiefer,hat das Wasser durch die verschiedenen Erdschichten ( Lehm , Mergel, Schluff usw. ) vielleicht ganz andere Werte. Also solltest Du Deinen eigenen Brunnen in Gang bringen. Kann natürlich sein, daß er nach so langer Zeit versandet ist, und Du einen neuen brauchst.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

hallo,
okey, dann werde ich das mal testen  Nein sind goldis, Forellen wären ein bissi zu groß^^
Helfen Bilder was? Vlt sieht man da drauf was? Aber ja, mir fallt nix anderes mhr ein wo das wasser veloren gehen könnte... 

@Anne:
naja, wir haben neben unsrem Haus einen riesigen Fischteich, dahinter (leider) Felder und ca. 1km davon entfernt die schöne blaue Donau  

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Sveni (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Oli,

Bilder helfen immer
Bei den Feldern kann es Jahreszeitbedingt schon zum düngen mit Gülle kommen.
D.h. es kann zu Ammoniak-Konzentrationen im Brunnenwasser kommen.
Also mehrfach im Jahr testen!!!!!

Anne hat natürlich vollkommen recht.Das eigene Wasser muss getestet werden.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Kannst du nicht das Wasser vom Fischteich rüberpumpen ????????? Der Teich ist ist doch wenigstens schon  "eingefahren "


----------



## jochen (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hi,



Sveni schrieb:


> Also mehrfach im Jahr testen!!!!!



so ist es, beim befüllen von Teichen mit Brunnenwasser macht *mehrfaches* testen wirklich Sinn.

Die Gründe wurden ja schon genannt.


Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Da ich drei Brunnen in verschiedenen Tiefen rings um meinen Teich habe, teste ich immer* vor* dem Befüllen !
 Der einzige Nachteil ist, es sind alle drei eisenhaltig


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

hallo,
danke 

gut, dann mal genügend Tests zu Hause haben heißt es 

Nein leider - rüberpumpen kann ich nicht (1. mal wegen der höhendifferenz (ca. 10 meter)) und 2. wenn die das mitbekommen haben wir mal wieder ne anzeige von denen^^

so und hier mal Bilder:

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=b99ccf-1310803192.jpg&size=original

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=f14b92-1310803309.jpg&size=original

und hier mal der ausgetrocknete Teich:

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=0b46b0-1310802844.jpg&size=original

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=67c02e-1310803439.jpg&size=original

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Guten Morgen,
hier mal die wasserwerte:

NO3 mg/l..............  zwischen 10-25 (aber eher 25)
NO2 mg/l..............  0 - 0.5

GH....................... >21°d
KH........................ zwischen 15°d - 20°d
pH......................... 7.6


Phosphat und Eisen muss ich erts Tests dazu besorgen - die messe ich dann auch demnächst.
Sind die eurer Meinung nach mal okey?


Dnake und
LG oli


----------



## underfrange (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo,dachte nach dem ersten Bild die grünen Matten saugen evtl. das Wasser aus dem Teich. Als ich dann die Bilder vom Ausgetrockneten teich gesehen habe, bin ich erst mal erschrocken... Der Wasserspiegel liegt ja heftig unter der grünen Matte. Hast du evtl. mal nachgeschaut ob Wasser an deinem Pumpenschlauch, oder am Filter verloren geht?? 

Ich fülle meinen Teich immer mit Brunnenwasser nach. Habe allerdings den Nachteil das unser Wasser Nitrathaltig und Eienhaltig ist. Aber ich muss sagen außer ein paar mehr Algen die ich rausfische habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo,
Danke aber nein durch Filter oder Schläuche kann nix verloren gehen... Die hab ich mir schon alle angeschaut...
Aber vom Leitungswasser bekommst du im endeffekt genauso viele algen durch das phosphat oder? 

LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

hallo,
eine schnelle Frage nur:
Ich fahre jz nach Wien und da komme ich bei nem Zoogeschäft vorbei um einen Phosphattest bzw. Eisentest zu kaufen. Sind die Streifentests da okey, oder helfen nur Tröpfchentest etwas?

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Für Phosphat und Eisen gibt es keine Streifentests.
Das liegt ganz einfach an der Art des Nachweises.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

okey danke! Stimmt, hat eh nur Tröpfchentests gegeben (leider aber keine Eisentests)... Demnächst werde ich mal noch wo anders hinschauen wegen nem Eisentest!

LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo,
soeben wurde der Phosphattest durchgeführt:
Im Brunnewasser befinden sich zwischen 0.02 und 0.05 mg/l
Passt ja mal oder  ??

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Speedy passt !! Nu mal rein mit dem Wasser ins Wasser .


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo.

Auf Bild # 2 der Bereich zwischen den beiden Matten. Mir erscheint dort die Folie recht merkwürdig verlegt.
Kannst Du das mal beschreiben oder skizzieren, wie die dort verlegt ist.
Optisch sieht es so aus, als würde dort ständig Wasser überlaufen (Bachlauf?), die Folie aber so liegen, dass Wasser dahinter laufen kann. 

Wenn möglich würde ich auf sauberes Regenwasser zum Auffüllen zurück greifen. Mir würde der NO3 Wert nicht gefallen. Die Algen wirds freuen...
NO2 ist mit bis zu 0,5 mg/l zu ungenau. :?


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

hallo,
demnächst werde ich das Brunnenwasser noch mit einem tröpfchentest testen, damit wir es ganz genau wissen.
Och... Genau wegen den Algen wollte ich eigentlich Brunnenwasser verwenden und nicht mehr das Leitungswasser, wo die Fadenalgen nur so sprießen...

Und der Bereich auf Bild#2, da rinnt das Wasser von dem einen Teich in den andren runter  Da soll es also eh drüber rinnen  Also ja, ist ein Bachlauf (o.o da könnte ja wirklich was nach hinten rinnen  )


Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Oli.

Wenn Du Dich zwischen zwei vers. Wassern (Leitung/Brunnen) entscheiden willst, dann miss beide und entscheide danach! Alles andere hat keinen Sinn.
Nochmal zu der Folie. Die ist doch dort im rot gekennzeichnetem Bereich nicht durchgehend, oder?
  

Geht das unter den grünen Matten so weiter?


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

hallo,
doch doch, sie ist durchgehend  Das ist nur ein kleines Gitter, damit die Fische nicht hinüber geschwemmt werden wegen der Strömung 
Also dort ist sie auf jeden fall durchgehend 

LG oli


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo,
von gestern auf heute fehlen abermals 2cm... 
Was kann das bitte sein? Das kanns ja nicht geben, dass ich jeden 3. Tag nachfüllen sollte?!

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Plätscher (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

Hallo Olli,

probier es mal so: Warten bis der Wasserstand nicht mehr fäll dann 2cm Wasser nachfüllen. Nun am Rand entlang einzelne Tröpfchen Lebensmittelfarbe od. Kondensmilch verteilen. Nun kannst du sehen in welche Richtung das Wasser verschwindet. 

Achtung! bei dieser Aktion müssen die Pumpen abgeschaltet sein und es sollte ein windstiller Tag sein.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Brunnenwasser*

allo,
heute haben wir unsren letzten versuch unternommen, um den Brunnen in Betrieb zu nehmen. Leider ist dieser mislungen...
Das Problem ist, dass das Wasser zu langsam wieder nachrinnt und die Pumpe somit das Wasser zu schnell aussaugt...
Wisst ihr was ich meine ??

Jetzt haben wir uns gedacht, dass wir eine schwächere Pumpe dranhängen mit ca. 300 l/h oder so, was haltet ihr davon?

Danke und
LG oli


----------

